# Need Cams 1v6p training



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone in Los Angeles area (SFS) that owns a cams 1v 6p rhinestone machine willing to train? Will pay for your time. 

Also Machine is reading error code (043) Anyone?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

JP777 - if you contact our support department we offer training for the CAMS machines as we are the exclusive distributor for North America on these machines. I'm not sure of the cost, but I do know that it is available.

By the way, the error you are getting indicates that you have one of the older models of the 1V-6P as that error code does not exist on the current (last 3 years or so) models. It is a magazine motor error. It is possible that the shaft on the motor that spins it is broken. I would suggest calling tech support.

Hope this helps.


----------



## detgz (Apr 3, 2013)

JP777 said:


> Anyone in Los Angeles area (SFS) that owns a cams 1v 6p rhinestone machine willing to train? Will pay for your time.
> 
> Also Machine is reading error code (043) Anyone?


I can help you out with training on the machine and software for that matter


----------

